# This is what happens in an economic collapse, take note.



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Scenes From Putin's Economic Meltdown - Alec Luhn - POLITICO Magazine


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I dread this but by next year....


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I dread this but by next year....


indeed.... this is a mirror for the US if we can't get our fiscal house in order soon. It might already be too late to stop it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thing my wife and I are already poor.

edited to add: global war will look like a good option to any of the big powers (Russia, China, US) that may be collapsing.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> indeed.... this is a mirror for the US if we can't get our fiscal house in order soon. It might already be too late to stop it.


I'm an economist, not a clairvoyant, but I can say with relative certainty that despite the best efforts of our government, the private sector will make 2015 a great year for the US.
The spike price in oil had a much larger impact in in the recession dubbed the 'sub-prime mortgage crisis' Than it's given credit for. Oil has very inelastic demand, so the recent quarter after quarter growth of non-opec supply, prices have predictably crashed. We as a nation are producing a little more oil as suppliers and paying MUCH less as consumers, therefor the transfer of wealth is shifting away from nations like Russia, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Venezuela, and (Sorry neighbors) Canada & Mexico.

The result, assuming oil prices remain level with today's price, America's business and consumers will have a combined extra 1/3 of a TRILLION dollars to spend in 2015 that they didn't have in 2014.

The boom won't be limited to just the US, any country that depends more on Oil consumption than production will benefit, and the boom will spread.

Politically the liberal anti-business side of the US government is effectively muted for the next two years. This, combined with the decreases in oil costs, will enable businesses to make more risky and more profitable moves with their capital. What capital you ask? Business have been afraid to invest for years. US business and consumers are sitting on more cash than ever in history.

Now, the unknown, places like Russia, and the entire middle east who's economy are dependent on oil. Their future is looks bleak. OPEC is in a tough situation, cut production to bring prices back? The rest of the globe will increase production to match, effectively weaning the world off of OPEC, and crushing their single product economies. Cornered animals often strike, and history has shown us cornered nations often do the same.

Just my over-simplified take on the state of the globe in 2015.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

it was nice to fill my gas hog SUV today for $28.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have said it before. If the Keystone pipeline is allowed to proceed as it damned well should, The Skunkworks at Lockheed Martin make good on their promise of a fusion reactor in 5 years and we keep reaching for the stars with Orion and the Deuterium fusion propulsion engine that is already in the testing stages come to fruition we will rule the world. The Russians have nothing to offer and China's economy will decline, it is artificially inflated anyway.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have said it before. If the Keystone pipeline is allowed to proceed as it damned well should, The Skunkworks at Lockheed Martin make good on their promise of a fusion reactor in 5 years and we keep reaching for the stars with Orion and the Deuterium fusion propulsion engine that is already in the testing stages come to fruition we will rule the world. The Russians have nothing to offer and China's economy will decline, it is artificially inflated anyway.


+1 to Lockheed Martin
LMT, at this time, appears to be a solid long-term investment. Well, it's been solid for the past 2 years, but if their confidence in Skunkworks turns out to be well placed, I would expect them to add at least an extra zero to every P&L many years from now. Beware of the short term though. 93% of their revenue comes from government contracts, so short term, you're betting on how they do with Govt contracts, and how hard they'll be hit with the large pensions owed to the baby boomers.

Disclaimer: I am not a licensed personal financial adviser.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read the link, why are they not stocking up on food?? To hell in a hand basket, that tech gizmo won't do much for you. Guess I don't understand their culture. The last thing I would buy would be electronics. Pending monetary downfall.. jmo


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Most ARE stocking up on food, don't rely on an article to give you full info.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> +1 to Lockheed Martin
> LMT, at this time, appears to be a solid long-term investment. Well, it's been solid for the past 2 years, but if their confidence in Skunkworks turns out to be well placed, I would expect them to add at least an extra zero to every P&L many years from now. Beware of the short term though. 93% of their revenue comes from government contracts, so short term, you're betting on how they do with Govt contracts, and how hard they'll be hit with the large pensions owed to the baby boomers.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a licensed personal financial adviser.


solution - short it for 3 years and then go in heavy LOL


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Gotcha, I feel for the folks there.!!!  Soon to be here, I hope not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have said it before. If the Keystone pipeline is allowed to proceed as it damned well should, The Skunkworks at Lockheed Martin make good on their promise of a fusion reactor in 5 years and we keep reaching for the stars with Orion and the Deuterium fusion propulsion engine that is already in the testing stages come to fruition we will rule the world. The Russians have nothing to offer and China's economy will decline, it is artificially inflated anyway.


What did you say you was smoking? lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Gotcha, I feel for the folks there.!!!  Soon to be here, I hope not.


Russians have experienced it before, this is not a huge disaster compared to many others in the past and the country will move on.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys and gals are a tough lot....not sure the folks here could put up with it without begging for help from the Gov! Seems prepping is a way of life for those just as it was for us in the 60's. Not called prepping at the time, just keeping the family well fed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> You guys and gals are a tough lot....not sure the folks here could put up with it without begging for help from the Gov! Seems prepping is a way of life for those just as it was for us in the 60's. Not called prepping at the time, just keeping the family well fed.


I truly hope that US will be able to avoid a similar crash, I have a feeling you will have a great 2015, despite all the fears.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I dread the thought, what is, is, what is not, is not, is it not? I have trouble sleeping, thinking where the hell this world is coming to! I need to take some vicodin.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I dread the thought, what is, is, what is not, is not, is it not? I have trouble sleeping, thinking where the hell this world is coming to! I need to take some vicodin.


you should not use pain medication to induce sleep. this will cause an unhealthy habit. Get tough and drag out the Vodka


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Make sure to continue prepping but don't let it take over your life, don't waste time worrying, it'll give you all kinds of health problems.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I read the link, why are they not stocking up on food?? To hell in a hand basket, that tech gizmo won't do much for you. Guess I don't understand their culture. The last thing I would buy would be electronics. Pending monetary downfall.. jmo


There are two reasons: 1) When you have inflation it does not hit all goods equally. Some will have bigger price hikes than others. In this case imported goods will increase more than domestic goods, so it makes sense to skew purchases toward imported goods if you are able. 2) the importers may not be able to restock, so to some extent this could be either buy it now or you'll never get it.

Remember this is not a TEOTWAWKI event. This is a purely economic hardship.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obama has two more years .
The amnesty mess and the Cuba mess, are just warm ups.
He will be outa control from now on, to continue/ expand his plans for destroying this country.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Suntzu said:


> I'm an economist, not a clairvoyant, but I can say with relative certainty that despite the best efforts of our government, the private sector will make 2015 a great year for the US.
> The spike price in oil had a much larger impact in in the recession dubbed the 'sub-prime mortgage crisis' Than it's given credit for. Oil has very inelastic demand, so the recent quarter after quarter growth of non-opec supply, prices have predictably crashed. We as a nation are producing a little more oil as suppliers and paying MUCH less as consumers, therefor the transfer of wealth is shifting away from nations like Russia, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Venezuela, and (Sorry neighbors) Canada & Mexico.
> 
> The result, assuming oil prices remain level with today's price, America's business and consumers will have a combined extra 1/3 of a TRILLION dollars to spend in 2015 that they didn't have in 2014.
> ...


Pretty accurate all the way around from the economy and history perspective...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver's explanation is better.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure glad to see a voice of reason. I do disagree with one number you presented (third of a trillion for the economy). I actually think it's less then a 100 billion since we use about 125 billion gallons of gas and we also have US production losing its higher revenue too. Still I don't agree with naysayers that believe our collapse is any moment.



Suntzu said:


> I'm an economist, not a clairvoyant, but I can say with relative certainty that despite the best efforts of our government, the private sector will make 2015 a great year for the US.
> The spike price in oil had a much larger impact in in the recession dubbed the 'sub-prime mortgage crisis' Than it's given credit for. Oil has very inelastic demand, so the recent quarter after quarter growth of non-opec supply, prices have predictably crashed. We as a nation are producing a little more oil as suppliers and paying MUCH less as consumers, therefor the transfer of wealth is shifting away from nations like Russia, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Venezuela, and (Sorry neighbors) Canada & Mexico.
> 
> The result, assuming oil prices remain level with today's price, America's business and consumers will have a combined extra 1/3 of a TRILLION dollars to spend in 2015 that they didn't have in 2014.
> ...


----------

